

What was John Nash like as a professor? - l0nwlf
http://www.quora.com/What-was-John-Nash-like-as-a-professor

======
dirtyaura
This is gold:

 _Appropriate to today, Gerard, The space futurist, asked John and Freeman
about what computers will mean to us in the next 50 years. Freeman said
"everyone would have one or more to do many tasks so that humans could spend
time doing more important things"._

 _John paused for about a minute and said "Freeman that is ridiculous,
computers will be used to calculate better chances to date the pretty girl
next door that does not notice you"._

~~~
jpadvo
The best comment, in my opinion, is the one that had this nugget. Sadly, it
isn't the top rated comment. Here's the link:

[http://www.quora.com/What-was-John-Nash-like-as-a-
professor/...](http://www.quora.com/What-was-John-Nash-like-as-a-
professor/answer/Brian-Roemmele)

------
JonnieCache
I resented a lot of my lecturers at uni for nakedly scorning their roles as
teachers in favor of their research. What is the point of me paying the
(rapidly increasing) university fees if the people I am paying to teach me
cannot bring themselves to deign to teach? It was, and is, insulting.

------
zasz
So, given the number of times a post from Quora has made the front page now--
have any doubters changed their mind about Quora's value?

~~~
Encosia
What I've learned about Quora from this link is that the highest voted answer
(currently) is historical hearsay, when an answer with half the points is
based on actual, first-hand experience.

~~~
haberman
This happens on every moderated forum all the time, including HN. I've learned
to get over the idea that the most correct answer will be moderated highest.
One reason is that the righter answer might have been posted later. Another is
that a less right answer might have been written in a more entertaining or
attention-grabbing way.

If you want a HN example, take my post on "Google's Android faces a serious
Linux copyright issue."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2337340>

It was moderated 8, and contains the precise answer to the issue/controversy
(it quotes the exception from Linux's COPYING file that both LWN and Linus
himself cited later to refute the alleged "copyright issue")

The highest-voted comment on the article (38) does _not_ mention this
exception, and is full of inaccuracies like "Unless these programs are
actually copying parts of the kernel into their source, they are not derived
works."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2337054>

